# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Magia de Cerca de Lewis Ganson

## magomurga

Nombre:
Magia de cerca I 

Autor:
Lewis Ganson

Precio: 21€

Editor:
Marré

Fecha:
2001

Paginas/Duración:
316

Dificultad:
media.... Bueno, depende

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 9

Contenido: Distintos tipos de magia de cerca escepto cartas; con monedas, con palitas, con cuerdas, con anillas, cajas de monedas, trileros, palitas magicas, tuerca brema, anillos, esponjas.................

Comentarios: Me parece un gran libro que no tiene desperdicio alguno, ademas, me ha sorprendido (no digo que no hayan), que el libro trate de magia de cerca sin incluir naipes, ademas incluye rutinas muy divertidas catalogadas como "fantasmagoricas"  :evil:  y alguna que otra rutina para television, creo que vale la pena gastarse los 21 euros de libro.


PD: abri un nuevo tema  hace poco "el pk y el raven", podriais echarle un ojo y me ayudais?

----------


## magomurga

Me encanta que la gente conteste a lo que escribo, encantador..........

 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 


Asi qeu me  escribo a mi mismo, asi algien me contesta,...........

----------


## Eloi

Pues si, yo lo tengo y es muy buen libro, bastante basico pero muy bueno.

Saludos

----------


## lop1

Pues yo tambien jeje. Me compré el numero 2 y me gustó tanto que en el pedido de reyes cogí el 1o... 
Me gusta mucho (hay un poco de todo)

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Ella

> Pues yo tambien jeje. Me compré el numero 2 y me gustó tanto que en el pedido de reyes cogí el 1o... 
> Me gusta mucho (hay un poco de todo)
> 
> Un Saludo  :D


pues a mi me han dicho que el 2º no es vale casi la pena, siempre he tenido la duda de comprarlo o no.
el 1º me encanta y para nada es basico, al contrario

----------


## Eloi

> Iniciado por lop1
> 
> Pues yo tambien jeje. Me compré el numero 2 y me gustó tanto que en el pedido de reyes cogí el 1o... 
> Me gusta mucho (hay un poco de todo)
> 
> Un Saludo  :D
> 
> 
> pues a mi me han dicho que el 2º no es vale casi la pena, siempre he tenido la duda de comprarlo o no.
> el 1º me encanta y para nada es basico, al contrario


Tengo que aclarar que no he terminado el libro, lo deje hace bastante asi pues tengo mas de la mitad por delante. Mi opinion no es válida, pense que seria sencillo todo y tal a lo "Esto es magia".

Saludos!

----------


## lop1

> pues a mi me han dicho que el 2º no es vale casi la pena, siempre he tenido la duda de comprarlo o no.
> el 1º me encanta y para nada es basico, al contrario


Si, la verdad es que es mejor el 1o... quizás por ser más grueso y llevar más cantidad... Fuí a Sant cugat (a ver la tienda de tiendamagia) y comprar unas cosas. Gabi que estaba allí me recomendó para movimientos básicos para la rutina de la bolsa y el huevo el 2o así que empecé al revés... tiene muy buenas rutinas también.

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## javierss2001

¿Basico dices? ¿Pero tu de que libro estas hablando?

Es un libro fantastico, y crreo que de un nivel bastnte alto. Si esto para ti es básico, que demonios entenderas por complicado...

El tomo 2: no vale para nada. Mejor no gastar ni un duro en comprarlo. Par mi lamentable.

----------


## lop1

Pues a mi me ha gustado mucho....

----------


## BITTOR

Yo tengo el primero y me encanta, creo que es indispensable para aprender magia de cerca; eso si, no creo que sea un libro para principiantes. El dos caera pronto a pesar de vuestros comentarios; para los que lo teneis que tal es el capitulo de enmanges?

----------


## lop1

> para los que lo teneis que tal es el capitulo de enmanges?


Guau, es muy interesante... no sabía que estubiesen clasificados los enmangues . :shock: Está muy bien, te explica las diferentes clases y algunos efectos posibles.

A mí... me encanta el 2o... aparte de los enmangues me ha gustado mucho la rutina que te da con la devano...


Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Ella

pues yo me voy a comprar "el libro" que segun tengo entendido es como el magia de cerca pero los juegos se estudian desde el punto de vista psicologico y teorico

----------


## lop1

Me estoy enganchando a esto de los libros de magia de cerca...  :Oops:  Sabes si este está en tiendamgia o lo puede tener más adelante Mariano?

Muchas gracias  :D


EDITO: Puede ser este http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/141 ?

----------


## Eloi

El que has puesto no es, creo que el Magia de Cerca I ya es un ejemplar dificil de conseguir, aunque me lo compre estas navidades. Ve a un tienda fisica, suelen tener mas stock ya que tienen "menos" compras.

Saludos!

----------


## BITTOR

Si señor Ella, me muero de ganas de tener ese libro, haber si acabo estos examenes y me hago yo tambien con el.

----------


## xicu

Podeis colgar el Indice Completo  de Magia de Cerca II. En la editorial solo viene un indice parcial.

----------


## lop1

*MAGIA DE CERCA II*

*Presentación de la obra
Prólogo a la edición inglesa*

CAPÍTULO 1
*Destruido y recompuesto*

Pañuelo cortado y recompuesto (Phoa Yan Tiong)
El truco del hilo (Bagley)
El billete de diez chelines (Rhodes)
Papel de fumar roto y recompuesto (Gower)
Servilleta rota y recompuesta (Bennet)
Billete dentro del cigarrillo (Crosthwite)

CAPÍTULO 2
*Tres aros para Dai Vernon*

CAPÍTULO 3
*Casi mentalismo*

Siete colores de la sabiduría (De Seiver)
Elisabeth Arden (Pickstone)
Lo dice el gusto ( Cameron)
Molusco-mental (Shiels)
Idento (Douglas Francis)
Cantidad anotada (Spackman)
Seudo-psicometría (Griffith)
Transversal (Bragoli)
Telepatía privilegiada (Bragoli)

CAPÍTULO 4
*Nueva nigromancia*

La mano en miniatura (Spackman)
Cerillas Chinas (Vernon)
Boxology (Frederica)
Levitación de un vaso (Francis)
Fakir cortado por la mitad (Stumpf)
Caja de las espadas (Stumpf)
Tarjeta de visita relámpago (Deffenbaugh)
Ejecución del pase de la "voltereta" (tournover)
La piedra de afilar de Leipzig (Smith)
La servilleta rota y recompuesta (Smith)

CAPÍTULO 5
*La magia de cerca de Rink*

Los clips acrobáticos
Moneda aparte
El "chink-a-chink" simplificado
Cuerda a través del cuello
Grand Gignol
Un cubilete-dos bolas

CAPÍTULO 6
*La magia con monedas de Horace Bennett*

Monedas diferentes a través de la mesa
El portamonedas
Cambio de monedas
Dentro y fuera
Té para okito

CAPÍTULO 7
*Las mangas mágicas de David Berglas*

Lo tiene en su manga
The homing ball
Papel de seda rasgado y recompuesto
Los cubiletes y las bolas
Aparición y desaparición de pañuelo
La desaparición del bastón
Aparición de una pluma,lapiz,cigarro
La pesadilla del cazador de autógrafos
Cambio de un objeto por otro
Cambio de un objeto largo
El cambio De Manche
Desaparición de la pila de peniques
Las monedas en el vaso
25 ptas...Cinco ptas...25 ptas. (Paytubí)

CAPÍTULO 8
*Una sesión con Bobby Bernard*

El cambio de Bernard
Espejismo
Derritido
Escuela de "coupiers"

CAPÍTULO 9
*Dos clásicos*

Rutina con la "baraja Devano" (Ganson)
La bolsa y el huevo (Ganson)

CAPÍTULO 10
*El último capítulo*

Ruleta (Korth)
El anillo Mágico (G.Koksy)
El narrador de cuentos (Ayling)

----------


## naspiran

Buenos días mago Murga me podias informar si tienes el libro de Ganson el tomo 2? Gracias

----------


## naspiran

Buenos dias Eloi tu tienes el Tomo dos de Ganson? Gracias por la información

----------

